

Google easter egg. Search for 'Let it snow' - ekn
https://www.google.com/search?q=%27Let+It+Snow&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a#sclient=psy-ab&hl=en&client=firefox-a&hs=Pkb&rls=org.mozilla:en-US%3Aofficial&source=hp&q=Let+It+Snow&pbx=1&oq=Let+It+Snow&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&gs_sm=e&gs_upl=4559l4559l0l4792l1l1l0l0l0l0l0l0ll0l0&bav=on.2,or.r_gc.r_pw.r_cp.,cf.osb&fp=4b3c420078196b39&biw=1252&bih=550

======
kawohi
damn I would love to put this on my site before christmas. Users will love
it.... Does anyone know a way to do this?

~~~
ekn
This might help you - <http://www.schillmania.com/projects/snowstorm/>

------
Slimy
haha, I love how the search button turns to "Defrost" :P

